# Residente Permanente complication



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello to all; it has been a long time since I posted here. The last year and a half has been a bit complicated - I'll explain more some future post. 

I'm guessing that no one here has had experience with this exact situation but I'm looking for feedback as to the best way to handle this. Here is my dilemma:

My Residente Temporal expires 3/7/2015 and I am eligible to become Residente Permanente at that time. However, right now I am not living full time in Mexico. My Mexican wife and I have been living in the US for the last year helping to care for an ill family member. 

We will be moving back to Mexico full time in the summer of 2015, but for now we are spending most of our time stateside. Since our plan is to move back full time to Mexico in a matter of months, I really do want to convert to Residente Permanente rather than let my Residente Temporal expire and start over. Thank heavens they removed the time out of country restrictions of the old FM2 or else I'd definitely be starting from scratch.

Here is where I goofed up. When we went stateside we gave up our rental house in Guanajuato and moved our furniture/possessions to an apartment in my wife's family's house in Mexico City. However, in all the rush of moving and getting to the US, I failed to notify INM of a change of address to Mexico City.

After pondering my options I have come up with the following plan to rectify things:

I will be going to Mexico for almost a month in December/January. Upon arrival in December I'll go to INM in Mexico City and do a change of address to the Mexico City apartment. 

I'll return in February to start the Residente Permanente process at INM in DF. I'll obtain a "permiso de salida y regreso" since I have to return to the US while my visa is "en tramite".

I have read that after starting the process I'll need to return to INM later to get fingerprinted. Do they actually retake the prints for the change from Temporal to Permanente, or will my prints from my Temporal remain valid? If I do need new fingerprints, does anyone have any idea how long after starting the process I'll be able to be fingerprinted?

In March I return to Mexico to pick up my RP card. I don't know how soon the card will be ready, so I haven't bought a plane ticket yet.

Any thoughts? Is there a better way for me to handle this?

Thanks for any feedback. 
It feels good to be posting here again!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think yu will have to be flexible and remain in Mexico until the fingerprinting is completed. You can only get one exit/return letter, as I understand it. Your wife may have to hold down the fort in the USA and you will both have to be patient. 
If you have already completed two years married and on the Residente Temporal, you could apply under the vincula familiar at any time before your expiration date, if that might be more convenient.
Hope you can manage the logistics, as it will be worth the trouble and inconvenience.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks RVGringo,

Unfortunately, I have to return to the US for work after each step. I did receive two different exit/return letters back when I first got my Residente Temporal (It took them 4 months to process it!) so I know it is allowed.

I'll complete my two years of Residente Temporal on March 7 so that is the first date I'll be eligible to apply for Permanente under the vinculo familiar.

My wife will remain in Mexico during this whole process. I'll be the only one returning to the frozen north due to work obligations. As you say, I'll just have to manage the logistics.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I am changing from 2 year Residente Temporal to Residente Permanente under the "Vinculo Familiar" now and handed in my paperwork and 2 payments on Thursday. They told me it will be within15 working days for fingerprints and then 3 days to make the RP card here. Total 20 days. They also said I could start the process 30 days until 3 or 4 days before my RT visa/card expires.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you, that information helps a lot Alan, especially since you are in the exact same place in the RP process as I am. I hope it might be a somewhat similar timeline in el DF too.

If that is case, I could return to the US after starting the process and then head back to Mexico for fingerprints and then wait around for them to make the card.

I plan on starting the process on Monday 2/9/15, which is just under 30 days before my RT expires.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Thank you, that information helps a lot Alan, especially since you are in the exact same place in the RP process as I am. I hope it might be a somewhat similar timeline in el DF too.
> 
> If that is case, I could return to the US after starting the process and then head back to Mexico for fingerprints and then wait around for them to make the card.
> 
> I plan on starting the process on Monday 2/9/15, which is just under 30 days before my RT expires.


One time when I renewed I was told the 30 days was 30 weekdays, so equal to six weeks. If that woulld help, you could ask about it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've changed addresses 4 times in 10 years and always wait until normal renewal. Never even a question


----------

